# was ist eine station



## vincent (28 Januar 2008)

hallo an alle bin neu
habe leider fast keine ahnung von sps  aber ich hoffe das ich das hier im forum aendert.

daher meine fragen an euch 

1.was ist eine station
2.wie erfolgt prinziepell die signaluebertragung in E A Bussen und welche vorteile haben sie
3. was ist der OB1 und OB100


danke im voraus.

sorry falls die eine oder andere frage nicht ganz in diese threaad passt.


mfg
vincent


----------



## kolbendosierer (28 Januar 2008)

Morgen,

erst mal herzlich willkommen hier im Forum.

1.was ist eine station

Als Station würde ich die CPU in einem Projekt bezeichnen (Hardware Config)



Robert


----------



## MSB (28 Januar 2008)

1. Frage präzisieren!
Bei Step7 wird eine CPU als "Station" (ist halt so bezeichnet) eingefügt.
Ansonsten ist Station halt irgend ein "definierbarer" Anlagenteil,
klassisches Beispiel Rundtisch mit mehreren Bearbeitungstationen.

2. Was sind EA-Busse, bitte auch präzisieren.
Da wären z.B. die ganzen Feldbusse, z.B. Profibus, Profinet, Ethercat, Controlnet ...
Zum anderen sind die EA-Module selbst, dann auch wieder über irgendeinen Bus angebunden,
auch wenn diese lokal an der CPU sind.

3. OB1 = Dieser wird freilaufend bei Run vom Betriebssystem der CPU aufgerufen.
OB100 = Der wird einmalig bei Neustart (S7-300) / einmalig bei einem Warmstart (S7-400) aufgerufen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## smartie (28 Januar 2008)

Hallo vincent,

wie MSB schon geschildert hat wird der OB1 zyklisch aufgerufen, das heisst von hier aus kannst du deine Unterprogramme aufrufen.

Der OB100 wird beim Neustart einer 300er SPS aufgerufen, hier kannst du zum Beispiel alle deine Merker zurücksetzen.


Gruß smartie


----------



## Sockenralf (28 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

klingt irgendwie nach Hausaufgabe  



MfG


----------



## vincent (29 Januar 2008)

*fragesteller:*

Hallo,

also es handelt sich um S7-300 und S7-400
Step 7.

Also noch mal zu den Feldbussen. Das sind kabeln die signale leiten(mal ganz doof) aber was haben sie für aufgaben? 

Und was ist mit Peripherie bzw. dezentraler Peripherie gemeint?

danke @all 

-------------------------
muss mir erstmal nen überblick verschafen, daher auch die konfusse fragestellung


----------



## MSB (29 Januar 2008)

Feldbusse:
Es werden in jedem Fall NUR Daten übertragen, nur die Medien sind andere.
Physikalisch also Ethernet / RS485 ...
Hier wenigstens einen kleinen Überblick, bei Details ist zunächst mal Google und die zu jedem Feldbus gehörenden Nutzer-Organisationen, dein Freund.
http://www.feldbusse.de/

Peripherie / dezentrale Peripherie:
Peripherie ist immer lokal an der CPU, also (bei Siemens) rechts neben der CPU angebaut.
Dezentrale Peripherie ist immer mit irgend einem (der auf dem Markt unzählig vorhandenen) Feldbussystem angebunden.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Steve81 (29 Januar 2008)

vincent schrieb:


> Also noch mal zu den Feldbussen. Das sind kabeln die signale leiten(mal ganz doof) aber was haben sie für aufgaben?


 
Sie helfen unter anderem auch beim sparen von Leitungsmaterial und Verlegearbeit. Es wäre ein ziemliches Chaos wenn man jeden Sensor/Aktor direkt zur SPS(Peripherie) führen müsste.


----------



## PhilippL (29 Januar 2008)

Steve81 schrieb:


> Sie helfen unter anderem auch beim sparen von Leitungsmaterial und Verlegearbeit. Es wäre ein ziemliches Chaos wenn man jeden Sensor/Aktor direkt zur SPS(Peripherie) führen müsste.


 
Kann ich so nicht ganz sehen lassen   Früher war das auch noch kein Chaos als man noch nicht wirklich viel von Bussen verstand... ich erinnere mich da an S5 Zeiten, da hat man jeden Sensor/Aktor direkt auf klemmen an die interne Perepherie verdrahtet.

Gruß

Philipp


----------



## Steve81 (29 Januar 2008)

PhilippL schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht ganz sehen lassen  Früher war das auch noch kein Chaos als man noch nicht wirklich viel von Bussen verstand... ich erinnere mich da an S5 Zeiten, da hat man jeden Sensor/Aktor direkt auf klemmen an die interne Perepherie verdrahtet.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Philipp


 
Es kommt natürlich auch auf die größe der Anlage an ob es ohne Bus im Chaos endet oder nicht. Der Bus ist auf jeden Fall eine Erleichterung bei großen Anlagen mit weiten Wegen zwischen Sensor/Aktor und CPU. Ebenfalls ziehe ich definitiv lieber eine Busleitung durch eine Schleppkette als ein Bündel Sensorkabel.
Und was früher funktionierte muss heute desshalb nicht auch noch gut und sinnvoll sein.


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (29 Januar 2008)

...

ich dachte immer, die Station wäre die gesamte SPS, als die CPU mit den ganzen Pheripheriekarten ....


----------



## marlob (29 Januar 2008)

Dabbes vorm Herrn schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ich dachte immer, die Station wäre die gesamte SPS, als die CPU mit den ganzen Pheripheriekarten ....


Wenn ich beim Siemens Support mal Station eingebe, dann gibts da ne ganze Menge

S7-300 Station
S7-400 Station
ET200 Station
WinCC Station
PC-Station
Maintenance Station
AS- und OS-Station
usw.
Also Station kann bei Siemens ne ganze Menge bedeuten


----------



## marlob (29 Januar 2008)

vincent schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 1.was ist eine station
> 2.wie erfolgt prinziepell die signaluebertragung in E A Bussen und welche vorteile haben sie
> ...


zu 1.
siehe oben

zu 2.
wurde schon beantwortet. Vor allem mal den Link im Beitrag von MSB folgen

zu 3.
wurde schon beantwortet



vincent schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und was ist mit Peripherie bzw. dezentraler Peripherie gemeint?
> 
> ...


Peripherie sind ganz allgemein Geräte die an die Zentraleinheit angeschlossen sind.
Zu unterscheiden ist dann zwischen 

zentraler Peripherie (räumlich direkt/in der Nähe an Zentraleinheit angeschlossen, im selbem Schrank)
dezentraler Peripherie (räumlich weiter weg von Zentraleinheit, ausserhalb des Schranks mit der Zentraleinheit)


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (29 Januar 2008)

..
na, dann lag ich ja gar net so verkehrt ....


----------



## Junior (29 Januar 2008)

Hallo,
als Anhang einmal ein Link auf ein Bild um zu verdeutlichen wie weitreichend der Begriff "Station" sein kann.
wii-blog.de/images/wii-party-station-1.jpg
Auch einen Feldbus habe ich noch gefunden.
www.feldbus.org/images/feld-bus-logo_kk.jpg
Ich nehme mal an das der in ländlichen Gegenden eingesetzt 
wird um größere Fahrgastmengen von einer "Station" zur Anderen 
zu transferieren.

Einen schönen Abend wünscht der Junior.


----------



## the bang 2 (29 Januar 2008)

Klingt wirklich nach Hausaufgabe - und bis jetzt war nix dabei, was sich selbst als Laie nicht mit Wikipedia oder Google hätte lösen lassen....


----------

